# Kenmore (Whirlpool)DW with dirty top rack



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Check the sump check valve for being deteriated as well.



> After looking over the gear (to the masher) it doesn't appear to be damaged where linking to the motor shaft. This part is easily replaceable. Is it likely that the motor shaft is damaged and how do I go about fixing that- is it a full motor replacement or is just the shaft (or end gear) replaceable?











Check valve, pump sump









Chopper assembly









Circulation motor and impeller assembly









Wash impeller and seal kit










Or the whole thing...









Pump and motor assembly, circulation

jeff.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks- I guess I'll have to get deeper into the motor other than just at the chopper level!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

This link here may help as well.

jeff.


----------

